# My 16yr old son's first Deer *PICS*



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

My 16 yr old son Matt shot his first deer this past weekend. Had small spikes but nice size young buck for our area. We hunt deep, thick woods with lots of undergrowth which is normal for our area. Shot was about 90 yds across pond and 23 steps into the woods. He had to wait until the deer walked thru the brush and into a small area between two trees for a clear shot. We picked up the deer 11 steps away. He would be very proud for ya'll folks to see his pics at...

http://community.webshots.com/album/218797230sgZIPD


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice deer Matt !!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I will never forget my first deer aswell. It is something when you are young, and that first real shot a deer that got me going! After gut shooting the first one, with my trusty 308 open sights. I was hooked

Congrates.....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats and great job of enjoying the outdoors with your son!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats on his first buck!  :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

:beer:

congratulations

:sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats! I am sure both of you guys will remember this day and all the memories of the hunt. I really like how you were showing him how to skin the deer and go through the process, it always helps to have someone show them every aspect of the hunt. So many times people will short stop the small details.

Good work! :wink:


----------



## coonkiller04 (Nov 18, 2004)

:sniper: :beer: good shot congrats


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like good times, a real father and son type of deal eh ...Congrats ....
makes me wish i coulda went hunting with my old man ....i hafta learn by myself and prolly go alone...But atleast then ill have the knowledge to teach my kids  :lol: 8)


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

I had kinda lost some interest in hunting over the years, not quit but slowed down a bit. Hard to find good area now days with hunting clubs and development taking everything over. What's got me back almost full swing again is my youngest son... he thinks, eats, breaths & dreams hunting and I'm trying to provide him with the basic knowlege my Dad taught me. It was his pics I posted to start this thread and I've never been more proud of any deer I've taken than this one of his. I still have the pics in my Dodge Ram so I can show them to any unsuspecting wayfarer that comes along.

*Thanks to everyone that looked and gave support... I can tell ya'll he's read this thread bunches of times.*


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good shot Matt.... nice buck.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice buck. I wish my first deer could have been a buck too.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

nice deer. I can still remeber my first deer very clearly, like it just happended this weekend(really it was 4 yrs ago). The thing had come up on me standing on a creep feader in the river bottom and i saw it and had shot and missed 3 times(buck fever at work) then when i loaded the last shell it stoped on the top of the hill and i put it on the top of its neck and pulled the trigger, and ended up blowing it a new butt hole. even tho i was very proud of my small 5x5. hope ur as proud of urs as i was. good luck and hope u have some fantastic years ahead of u.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good job on getting your first. hopefully more to come. :beer:


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

* congrats on your buck man....this yr i got 5X5 nice buck :beer: beer time lol just kidding*


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice buck Matt.
I got my first deer this hunting season. 
Keep Up the hunting
Were probably alot alike. I love to hunt and so does my friend. He was there when I shot my deer. 
It was a great expirence.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

nice job matt, keep up the good work!


----------

